# Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. September 2010)

*Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt


----------



## steamrick (14. September 2010)

*Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Der scheint mir vom Aussehen her am ehesten in die Richtung des Alpenföhn Heidi zu gehen.

8 Heatpipes - overkill?
Wir wissen ja, dass der MK-13 der GTX 480 nicht gewachsen ist, weil die 6 Heatpipes die Wärme nicht abtransportieren können, daher könnte ein Kühler, der auch bei OC-Vorhaben der GTX 480 noch für kühle Temperaturen sorgen soll durchaus 7-8 Heatpipes brauchen...

Ansonsten: Was für'n Knäuel, wo die Heatpipes die Bodenplatte verlassen^^

edit: Ich wünscht, es gäb ein Bild wo man die Bodenplatte besser sehen kann.
edit2: Okay, stimmt, der MK-13 hat 6 Heatpipes, nicht 5...


----------



## Nixtreme (14. September 2010)

*Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Das ist doch mal ein interessant aussehendes Produkt! Wenn es jetzt noch gut kühlt und nicht mehr als 50€ kostet wäre das echt mal zu empfehlen!


----------



## The_Schroeder (14. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Sieht von der Optik her irgenwie nicht soooo extrem hochwertig aus, aber muss ja nicht viel bedeuten.

@steamrick

Der MK-13 hat 6 Pipes  ...möcht auch ma klugschei*en xD
Denke aber nicht das er wesentlich besser Kühlt oder für eine GTX480 reicht,
schätze die 8 Pipes + die breite und dazu die Länge vom MK-13 zusammen dürften das ändern 

* Wo war den mein Lötkolben ?! *


----------



## Kaktus (14. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Na. Pipes alleine machen noch keinen guten Kühlern. Die Kühlfläche bei dem Ding sieht auch nicht gerade rosig aus und scheint ziemlich offensichtlich nach einem Lüfter zu verlangen der einen hohen Durchsatz mit sich bringt. Aber mal sehen.


----------



## Genghis99 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*



The_Schroeder schrieb:


> Sieht von der Optik her irgenwie nicht soooo extrem hochwertig aus, aber muss ja nicht viel bedeuten.
> 
> @steamrick
> 
> ...



Der gezeigte Kühler ist offensichtlich ein Prototyp. Sieht nicht aus wie die übliche Qualität von TR - ist ja nicht mal vernickelt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*




> Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Bilder wie auch das Video ein Engineering Sample zeigen, die finale Version wird komplett vernickelt sein.


----------



## Skylang (14. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Warum müssen die Teile immer so in die Breite schießen?


----------



## Nixtreme (14. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

wenn die Teile in die länge schießen, beschwert sich halt jemand anderes


----------



## micky23 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Interessanter Kühler. Könnte bei einem guten Abschneiden in Test glatt meine MK-13 ersetzen.


----------



## elohim (14. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

ah, interessant, der erst offizielle 460-taugliche kühler, bin mal auf tests gespannt. 
leider befürchte ich das das ding ziemlich teuer ausfallen wird. und was vga cooler angeht bin ich eigentlich auch sehr von arctic cooling überzeugt.


----------



## 4clocker (14. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Geiles Teil, vernickelt sieht der bestimmt nochmal so gut aus.
Trotz der 8 Heatpipes scheint das Ding ja nichtmal sonderlich viel Kühlfläche zu haben.
Wenn ich das so vergleiche dann hat der MK13 doch eine wesentlich größere Kühlfläche


----------



## Monstermoe (14. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Hovventlich passt das ding auf eine GTX 460 Zotac weil wenn ich mir das Video angucke dann habe ich schon weider droße bedenken, dass es wegen dem zweiten DVI Port nicht passt


----------



## Pumpi (14. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Man kann am Prolimatech Armageddon sehr schön beobachten das es gar nicht sonderlich viel Kühllamellenfläche braucht, solange nur genug Heatpipes direkt im Wind stehen.

Das Interessante an dem gezeigten Kühler könnte auch die Zusatzausstattung für die Ram's und Spawa's werden, denn bei der konstruktion bleibt viel Platz für Mega-klebe-Kühlerchen. Die dann, wie das gesamte Konstrukt, natürlich von einer guten Luftanströmung abhängig wären.

Bei 40 Euro und guter Kühlleistung würde er vielleicht interessant werden. Das man GPU's gut und günstig herunterkühlen kann hat AC mit ihrem Accelero ja gerade wieder mal Bewiesen.


----------



## 4clocker (14. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

@Monstermoe
Für eine GTX460 finde ich das Teil viel zu oversized, das sieht dann genau so Kacke aus wie
GTX 460 Heidi Extreme Edition | 140mm Lüfter-


----------



## micky23 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Ist eher was ab GTX 470 bzw. 5850.
Wichtig ist die Kühlleistung bei Silentlüfter@5~7V


----------



## elohim (14. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

naja. mir persölich relativ egal wie das aussieht, solang die leistung stimmt. könnte mir vorstellen dass der ty 140 pwm lüfter von thermalright da kaum hochdrehen muss um ne 460 ausreichend kühl zu halten, was ne sehr leise kühllösung bedeuten würde.
allerdings wird wohl auch arctic cooling bald mit nem gtx460 kompatiblen kühler rauskommen, der dann vermutlich ne ecke günstiger zu haben sein wird.


----------



## TheFeenix (14. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Sieht riesig aus. Ich befürchte aber dass der Preis gesalzen sein wird.


----------



## God-Among-Insects (14. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

WTF? das Teil schaut ja riesig und (entschuldigung) hässlich aus.es wird zwar vernickelt aber trozdem son riesen Teil schraub ich nicht auf meine Graka.ich find Xigmatek sollte den Bifrost überarbeiten damit er auch auf die GTX 4xx Reihe passt.das wäre ein Kühler für mich!


----------



## Nixtreme (14. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Liebe Jungs von Thermalright,
wenn ihr das hier lzufällig liest, möchte ich euch eines sagen:

Wenn der Kühler um die 40€ kostet und besser oder vergleichbar wie die EKL Heidi oder Prolimatech MK-13 kühlt, dann werde ich ihn mir bestimmt holen und ihr hättet somit meine 40€.

MFG
Nixtreme


----------



## God-Among-Insects (14. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

@Nixtreme die kriegen dafür keine 40 € vll die Hälfte wenn überhaupt


----------



## elohim (14. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

also für 40€ inkl 140mm lüfter würd ich wohl auch zuschlagen, wenn er leistungsmässig hält was er verspricht


----------



## -Shorty- (14. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Meiner Meinung nach viel zu wenig Oberfläche im Verhältnis zu den Heatpipes. 

Ich bezweifle das er zum MK-13 irgendwas besser macht, Platzbedarf optisch gleich und Kühlleistung dürfte bei 1x 140mm VS 2x 120mm auch klar sein. In meinen Augen kein großer Wurf.


----------



## Bummsbirne (14. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*



micky23 schrieb:


> Interessanter Kühler. Könnte bei einem guten Abschneiden in Test glatt meine MK-13 ersetzen.




....meinste, dass der soviel besser ist und sich der Tausch gegen deinen schon guten Kühler lohnt?


----------



## micky23 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*



Bummsbirne schrieb:


> ....meinste, dass der soviel besser ist und sich der Tausch gegen deinen schon guten Kühler lohnt?


Langt schon wenn er in etwa gleich auf ist.
Ich bastle halt gerne, und einer muss ja die Wirtschaft ankurbeln


----------



## steamrick (15. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Mir gefällt bei den neuen Bildern das CF/SLI-Gespann^^

aber da kann man noch so leise Lüfter auf die Kühler setzen, die Gehäuselüftung muss bei soch einer Leistung ordentlich aufdrehen...


----------



## elohim (15. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

ot: wieso sind eigentlich die einzigen beiden gtx460 die von haus aus nen  twin turbo pro verbaut haben (elitegroup & zotac 2gb) partout nicht zu bekommen?


----------



## push@max (15. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Bin schon auf erste Tests über Temps und Lautstärke sehr gespannt.

Wenn der Preis stimmt, wird der Kühler mitbestellt.


----------



## kero81 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Also hübsch ist anders. Mal abwarten wo seine Stärken(Schwächen) liegen.


----------



## Genghis99 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Kühlertest sind heikel. Je nach Gehäuse und Ausstattung können mit unterschiedlichen Kühlern unterschiedliche Ergebnisse erreicht werden.

Ist fast unmöglich eine zuverlässige, allgemeine Aussage zu machen.

man sollte allgemeine Kriterien finden um Kühler zu vergleichen - z.B. Kühler bei guter, normaler und schlechter Gehäusebelüftung - Kühlleistung bei 18, 21, 31 und 45°C Lufttemperatur (entspricht Winter, Sommer und Gehäusetemp) - Kühlleistung mit low, mid und Highendkarte -

Na - irgendwie ein System, das es den Usern möglich macht, die zu erwartende Leistung in ihrem System abzuschätzen.

Und - vielleicht sollte Jemand Tright sagen, das sich "Shamen" in deutsch verdächtig nach "Schämen" anhört. Ich sage nur "Pajero"


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Das Ding heißt aber "Sham*a*n", nicht" Sham*e*n" ...


----------



## Genghis99 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Dann hört sichs eben nach Sharan an und der ist von VW.

Ansonsten - keine Idee für ein Klassifikationssystem ? - also für Kühlertests. Bitte nicht missverstehen, die Tests der PCGH finde ich sehr gut.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Beispiel Spitfire: Das Ding ist für ein Case mit Seitenlüfter gedacht, die meisten Gehäuse aber haben vorne und hinten einen Lüfter. Da ist mir ein offener Aufbau lieber.


----------



## Genghis99 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

Ja - genau das Problem sehe ich. Wie könnte man die Art und Belüftung des Gehäuses in Tests einfliessen lassen ?
Oder einfach im Test-Fazit explizit auf die Möglichen Anwendungsgebiete hinweisen. (Ja, ich weiss, ihr macht das zum Teil sowieso)

Ach vllt. halte ich meine Klappe, ihr zerbrecht euch schon genug die Birne.


----------



## 4clocker (19. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*



> Ja - genau das Problem sehe ich. Wie könnte man die Art und Belüftung des Gehäuses in Tests einfliessen lassen ?
> Oder einfach im Test-Fazit explizit auf die Möglichen Anwendungsgebiete hinweisen.



Jeder der sich einen solchen Kühler kauft sollte eigentlich genug logisches Denken und Vorstellungsvermögen haben um selbst zu entscheiden welcher Kühler der beste für sein Case ist


----------



## elohim (21. September 2010)

*AW: Thermalright Shaman: VGA-Kühler mit 8 Heatipes und 140-mm-Lüfter vorgestellt*

YouTube - Testing Shaman VGA cooler on GTX460 overclocked to 900Mhz!! 60 degrees


die vernickelte version im einsatz:
 eine 900MHz 460 GTX unter Vollast bei 60 Grad zu halten scheint mir zu taugen.
andere Erfahrungswerte? Ich meine, dass die meisste anderen Karten eher so 75-80 Grad unter Last erreichen?

jedenfalls sollte das raum für nen sehr leisen betrieb geben, was entscheidend für mich ist. (neben dem Preis  ).


----------

